# Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde



## Todd (4. November 2004)

Hallo,ich bin neu hier im Board und hoffe einige Antworten von Euch zu bekommen. Im März/April fahre ich mit Freunden und Familie and die dänische Nordseeküste zwischen Hvide Sande und Thorsminde. Hvide Sande kenne ich schon,da habe ich mit meinem Sohn die letzten zwei Jahre immer gut Heringe gefangen (Herbst und Frühjahr).Nun wollen wir aber auch mal vom Strand auf Platte gehen. Benötigt man dafür unbedingt Brandungsgeschirr oder gehen da auch Karpfenruten? Denn für ein bis zweimal im Jahr lohnt es sich meines Erachtens nicht,eine teure Brandungsausrüstung zu kaufen.Letztes Jahr haben wir in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse eine grosse Forelle gesehen,konnte aber nicht so schnell sehen ob Regenbogner oder Meerforelle.Könnten die sich auch in Thorsminde zeigen? Würde sich die Mefopirsch vor der Schleuse lohnen oder evtl.eher im Nissumfjord? Hat da schon jemand eine gute Stelle gefunden ?
Ich weiss viele Fragen,aber bis zum März hab ich ja auch noch Zeit.

Hoffe auf viele Antworten,
Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Torskfisk (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

Erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board!     |welcome:
So wie du bin auch ich zum Meeresangeln gekommen. Dänemark, Hvide Sande und viele Heringe. Natürlich kannst du auch mit einer Karpfenrute auf die Platten angeln. Dazu gehst du auf die erste Mole nördlich der Hafeneinfahrt, nimmst Heringsfetzen und wirfst in Richtung Fahrrinne. Sollten die Heringe nicht allzu dicht stehen, kannst du auch mit Blinkern(Kupferfarben) dich auf Mefo`s probieren. Wenn du mit Watti`s angeln willst, probier diese lieber in der Gegend zu bekommen ( Privat) oder selber suchen, aber in "Sanddormkisten" bezahlst du Apothekerpreise. Wenn du Hochseeangeln willst mußt du nach Tyboroen, dort müssten um die Zeit bereits ein bis zwei Kutter liegen, mit denen du raus kannst. Info`s erhälst du über die Touristinformation vor Ort.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

Herzlich willkommen an Board #h

ich fische gar nicht mehr in Hvide Sande, nur noch in Thorsminde. Dort ist es um einiges ruhiger. Wenn die die Tore geschlossen werden und die Heringsangler abziehen kam immer meine Zeit zum Mefofischen. Gut gefangen habe ich direkt vor den Schleusentoren. Noch besser ist die rechte Mole. Nicht auf der Mole gehen sondern rechts davon auf den Sandstrand. Besonders bei Niedrigwasser, wenn du dicht an das tiefe Buhnenbecken rankommst fängst du in der Dämmerung gut. Bei Ostwind ist dort auch sehr gut mit der Fliege zu fischen.
Es gibt am Ausgang abends bei Niedrigwasser auch richtig dicke Dorsche. In den Hafen kommen die nicht rein. Nur im Dunkeln und nur bei geöffneter Schleuse. Kurz vor Ende der Mole mit einer schweren Hechtrute fischen. 150g Hechtproppen. Gleitend als Laufmontage. Du musst auf ca. 3,5m Tiefe einstellen.  Köder ist ein ganzer Hering. Auf Blinker und kleine Pilker gingen die großen Dorsche gar nicht, aber den Naturköder greifen sie sich. Immer wieder auswerfen und durchtreiben lassen. Ich hab mir das mal vor 8 Jahren bei einem Dänen abgeschaut. Der hatte dort so +70er Dorsche rausgeorgelt.


----------



## Todd (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten !
@Torskfisk
Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das mit den Heringsfetzen werde ich mal probieren. Wie groß sollten die denn sein? Und dann auf ein normales Butt-Paternostersystem ziehen? Weißt Du wie stark die Strömung dort ist? Ein 80er Blei sollte doch genügen oder? Das mit den Wattipreisen in dem Laden hat mich schon vor Jahren geärgert. Versuche selbst welche zu ergattern. Hast Du da bevorzugte Stellen ?

@Tim
Das sind ja schon mal gute Möglichkeiten. Werde nächstes Jahr wohl auch mehr in Thorsminde angeln. Habe erst einmal (letztes Jahr) von der Mole rechts der Hafeneinfahrt mit Wattis geangelt,aber leider nur Ärger mit den Krabben gehabt. Hast Du tatsächlich vor den Schleusentoren Mefos gefangen ? Mit was für einem Köder? Habe einige Auswahl an Mefoblinkern. Zu welcher Tageszeit hast Du denn dort gefangen? 
Meinst Du mit Ausgang die Einfahrt vom Meer in den Hafen?Was meinst Du denn mit Hechtproppen? Nimmt man dann eine Pose? Nimmt man dann einen Einzelhaken oder Drillingshaken? Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber bin noch Anfänger.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

ein Hechtproppen ist eine Pose mit hoher Tragkraft.

Den Hering hab ich mit einem kurzschenkligen 4/0er Haken durch den Rücken angeködert. Wenn du noch Anfänger bist geh erstmal nur blinkern. Du brauchst viel Gefühl und Erfahrung um den Köfi immer in der Strömung zu halten. Sonst treibt er die immer nach kurzer Zeit in die Tetrapoden.

Die Mefos beissen am besten am Abend bei geschlossenen Toren. Dann sind auch die Heringsangler weg. Vorher kannst du sowieso nicht blinkern.

Am besten habe ich mit grünen 21gr Filur gefangen. Nie tief führen. Immer gleich anfangen zu spinnern. Große, langsam, kränkelnd geführte Gladsax sind auch sehr gut. Es kommen einige Dänen am Abend um auf die Räuber zu angeln. Ich habe dort mit einem Dänen gesprochen (fischt 35 Mono und Multi) der in Thorsminde schon einen 11Kg Lachs gefangen hat. Am Abend bei geschlossenen Toren   Ich habe erst vier Mefos in Thorsminde gefangen, die waren aber alle größer 65cm.


----------



## raimund (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich angle seit 10 Jahren in Thorsminde und Umgebung.

Die Strömung in der Einfahrt ist abhängig von Ebbe und Flut und davon, ob die Schleusentore auf oder zu sind.   Meine Erfahrung ist, dass bei der Ebbe und beim niedrigsten Stand die Bisse am besten waren.  Kurz nach dem schliessen der Tore beruhigt sich das Wasser und dann gehts los (meistens) !!! :q     Letztes Jahr konnte ich in Agger eine interessante Methode beobachten, ähnlich wie Truttafriend sie beschrieben hatte.   200gr Blei, schwere Hechtpose, und dazwischen ein System mit 3-4 Haken mit ganzen Tobiasfischen dran.   Mit der Pose erreicht man, dass die Schnur gestrafft ist und die Krabben nicht drankommen (nicht sofort).   Die Pose muß unter Wasser bleiben, ansonsten nützt sie Nichts.  Das ganze wird mit einer Brandungsrute geworfen.   Nächstes Jahr wird es in Thorsminde ausprobiert. Müsste aber funktionieren, in Agger klappte es sehr gut.   Ich hatte mehrere Dorsche bis 65cm und eine Meerforelle.

Die besten Stellen sind meiner Meinung nach:
-  die Spitze der rechten Mole von der Einfahrt (leicht zugänglich, manchmal
    viel Verkehr, aber viele Fischarten möglich).  In der Einfahrt angeln. 
-  die Mole rechts von der Einfahrt.  Hier unbedingt rechts angeln.
    Habe da im Juni schon Unmengen von Hornhechten gefangen.
    Plattfisch nicht so gut.

Kutter ist immer zu empfehlen, obwohl in der Hinsicht ist Thyboron besser 
(sauteuer in Thorsminde). #d |gr: 

Mit den Mefos vor Schleusentoren ist das so eine Sache.
Waren das evtl. Meeräschen ?  Die Silhouette sieht ähnlich aus ! 
Bin selber drauf reingefallen (die Biester haben jeden Köder ignoriert !),
bis ich gesehen habe, daß sie etwas von der Wand abzupfen.
Da wusste ich bescheid.    Gefangen hab ich aber keine.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück.  Vielleicht sieht man sich in Thorsminde.

 Raimund #h


----------



## Todd (8. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Hvide Sande/Thorsminde*

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die guten Tipps. Damit kann ich dann im Früjahr schon was anfangen. Werde dann berichten.
Gruß,Thorsten


----------

